# Chaparrels



## krate-mayhem (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all I would like to build some of my Chaparral 2J's they are 1/8 scale and would like them to be 1/8 electric,do they make 1/8 scale chassis thanks for any help.
peace,
justdave
A little dusty but still cool

IMG_0493 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr

IMG_0492 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## krate-mayhem (Dec 5, 2012)

I think I am looking for a pan chassis thanks for any info.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Dec 5, 2012)

*2j*

Here is the Chapparral 2J The sucker car

IMG_0727 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr

2J by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## dano628 (Dec 13, 2006)

Worst comes to worst you could base it on a 1/8 buggy based platform using Losi L8 front bumper and rear body mounts .


----------



## krate-mayhem (Dec 5, 2012)

That sounds good I am going to look at what I have that fits under the body,thanks again.


----------



## tw78911sc (Feb 2, 2003)

watched that car @ Watkins Glen CAN AM race before it was banned,


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

I found this, but it is out of stock & I don't know anything about this kit.


http://www.nitrohouse.com/Ofna-Ultra-Gtp-2E-18-Electric-On-Road_p_6970.html


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave,

You could cruise around the 'net and look for old Associated RC300-500 gas kits, which are convertible with a piece of alum angle and screws; or older Kyosho/HPI/Robbe chassis. That body was made to fit those chassis' in particular. Of course, it would also fit a Dynamic chassis, but that's a bit of coin to toss!

You can also stretch an older 10L or HeathKit chassis with reverse channeling. That would be totally awesome and you'd always have a supply of parts.

If you pursue it, please post pics!

Thanks,
 Gene


----------



## krate-mayhem (Dec 5, 2012)

*Chaparral*

Hi all,wow thank you all for the great info and help,I all so have a 2H in 1/12 I need to work on too.
peace,
justdave 

2H by krate-mayhem, on Flickr

CHAPARRAL 2H by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------

